# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Διαμονή για λούγαρα

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

καλησπερα σε ολους.  μου εδωσαν ενα ζευγαρι λουγαρα μπορω να τα εχω σε ενα κλουβι (ζευγαρωστρα) η πιο καλα σε χωριστο?  μαζι θα κελαηδανε?  τα λουγαρα  ζευγαρωνουν πιο ευκολα μεταξη τους η με καναρα?

----------


## jk21

Τα πουλια ειναι γεννημενα στη φυση ή σε κλουβι;  ειναι το ιδιο φυλο αρσενικα ή ζευγαρι; 

Βαλε μια φωτο των πουλιων

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

καλημερα σε ολη την ομαδα. τα πουλια  ειναι γενημενα σε κλουβα. και ειναι ζευγαρι αρσενικο  θυλικο.  αν ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι κελαιδανε?  η θελουν χωριστα οπως τα καναρινια?  για φωτογραφια δεν ειμαι τοσο καλος με τον υπολογιστη.  μια ερωτηση ακομα.  τα λουγαρα και καρδερινες πειραζη αν ειναι στον ιδιο χωρο με καναρινια?  θα σταματησουν να κελαιδανε?

----------


## stefos

Γεια και απο εμένα . Τα πουλάκια είναι απο εκτροφείο ? Έχουν δακτυλιδι κλειστού τύπου ? 
Ή είναι παρμένα απο την φύση? Ας ξεκινήσουμε απο εκεί και όλα τα άλλα θα τα συζητησουμε!!
Καλώς ήρθες !

----------


## jk21

Aγγελε στο φορουμ θα βρεις και αλλα θεματα που γινεται λογος για συμβιωση ιθαγενων σε ζευγαρια ή ξεχωρα πριν την αναπαραγωγη 

Πιο εξειδικευμενα θα συνεχισει η συζητηση , οταν θα εκπληρωθουν οι  Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών

----------

